# AUSTIN | 5th & West | 140m | 459ft | 39 fl | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Early days for this residential tower proposal:



jonathaninATX said:


> *Fifth + West Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*37-Story Tower Planned For 5th & West*



> Austin-based Riverside Resources is in the early planning stages of a 37-story residential tower at 718 W. 5th Street. According to an article published by the Statesman, the new development would bring 163 upscale condo units to the market. The site is currently owned by the Texas Press Association.
> 
> Developers submitted the site development permit application to the City in November of 2013, and that application is still pending. Riverside Resources must also convince the City to allow a higher Floor to Area Ratio (FAR) than what is typically allowed on the site. According to an article in the ABJ, developers have ”indicated it would pay between $750,000 and $1 million, much of which would benefit the city’s affordable housing” in order to build the proposed project with a higher FAR.












http://buildingatx.com/2014/02/37-story-tower-planned-for-5th-west/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Austin developer's 37-story residential tower hinges on City Hall*












> A proposal to build a 37-story condominium tower in downtown Austin broke online about a week ago, but whether it becomes a reality will hinge on how the developers are able to work the project through city hall.
> 
> Austin developer Riverside Resources has plans to buy the site at the corner of West Fifth Street and West Avenue and build a 37-story, 306,555-square-foot, 163-unit highrise with 2,500 square feet of retail space. The site is now the home of the Texas Press Association.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Another look:



jonathaninATX said:


> *New Fifth + West Residences*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

New view:



jonathaninATX said:


> *New rendering of 5th + West*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://www.5thandwest.com/gallery-all/


----------

